# Kayak, canoe, or jon boat???



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Say that I have less than $1500 to purchase a boat. I like to fish the LMR watershed on the wade, but would also be interested in lake fishing if I had a boat. Here's how I think it breaks down:

Versatility:
I think kayak wins here. You can cover lots of kinds of water with a yak, from large streams/small rivers to large lakes. Not so good for choppy days, but from what I understand, a yak does better than a canoe in the wind. Then again, a jon boat is more suitable for cooler weather.

Speed:
Jon boat with gas motor would win in this one. You can yak for a long time, but you're going to get tired doing it. Canoe is probably the slowest??

Passengers and gear:
Jon boat clearly wins this one as well. Two man canoe would be second, then one man canoe, and kayak last.

Fishability:
I was going to give the jon boat a win because you could take quite a bit of kit on a jon boat, including simple bait wells, etc. I'm not so sure though, for the type of fishing that I expect to be doing. The rod holders, electronics mounting capabilities, etc of a modern kayak are probably as good or better than those on a typical jon boat, and the ability to quietly stalk fish is greater in a kayak. Live bait (aka shad) on a kayak is likely to be a problem, although I'm sure it's been done.

Cost:
Purchase cost probably favors a kayak, especially comparing new kayak to new jon boat, but there are deals to be found for used jon boats. Fuel costs for the boat and getting the boat where I need it are factors as well. Realistically, either a kayak or canoe is probably in total cheaper over the lifetime of the boat. Either can be effectively transported without a trailer, and take up less space for that reason.

Lifetime:
Really hard to estimate, but I suspect a well cared for aluminum jon boat could last a long time. UV will eventually get to a plastic kayak, but that'll take a long time too.

It really all depends on what you want to do, I guess. I'd like to hear from others on how they would or did go about making their decision on which to buy.

D


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id find a jon boat, but bont forget about a motor.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Native Watercraft Ultimate fishing kayaks. A little $ but what you get is well worth the cost. Absolutely the most comfortable yak seating system on the market, & Oh, their Ultimates also come in tandem config. to take the kids, dog, wife, etc... Trolling motor can be added but paddle workout is best for keeping that blood pressure down. Much more stealth capabilities & lets face it, eskimos having been using them for centuries. Tight lines!

Mike


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

you be best of with john boat,


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll second the comments on the Native Watercraft. Pipes530 pretty well covered it, except that I would add that they were made to be stable enough to stand in for sight fishing. You can check them out via video on the Native Watercraft website. Wouldn't trade mine for anything.


----------



## ltdan (Sep 5, 2005)

Looking at the same situation myself. Got the big 272 to fish the big lake but when the winds get to 8 footers need the small boat to fish and play around. I am going with the yak. Iam in the olden years and need a day to myself and exercise will do me good. Yak is my vote


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Kayaks rule on moving water, especially if your stepping off your SOT to wade. On big water, a jon boat may give you the stability you crave. Can you throw it in the bed of your pick-up? Trailer? Roof-rack? Will you be soloing only? or going tandem? If you know your primary use, specialize it for that, or you'll regret it later.--Tim........................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Yep...I'll have to put in another vote for the Native Watercraft, Ultimate 14.5 tandem. I'm looking to purchase on myself and come Monday, I'm going to call all the dealerships in Ohio to see which one has the best price. I intend to tell them up front, where I live and the going price that I've been hearing has been $1350. The dealership with a price that's lower than that will get my business! 

There was a boat show at the Dayton Int. Airport Expo, about 3 weeks ago and they had an indoor pool to "test drive" their canoes and kayaks. Well, after the wife and I took the Ultimate 14.5 tandem for a spin around the pool, that was all it took to sell me on the stability, excellent tracking and outstanding seats. 

Watch some of the videos on YouTube (type in Ultimate 14.5) and you'll see what I'm talking about.  2 people, great stability, carry lots of gear, gear dry storage, easy of portability, etc.

I've got an AR-15 for sale and as soon as it's gone, an Ultimate 14.5 tandem is coming home with me. 

Good luck with your choices!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I have all three. I would get a John Boat first.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I like the Native Watercraft boats, and there is a local dealer, Roads, Rivers and Trails (http://www.roadsriversandtrails.com/index.html) that opened up recently. I'll be hitting them up to see what I'm looking at for price.

As far as at goes, I'll be mostly going out solo, but I have to say that the passenger carrying capability of a jon boat is attractive. I don't think I'll be looking at a tandem kayak, because my most likely companion would be my son (3 yrs old right now), and a big part of the attraction to a kayak is the ability to go solo.

I'd be willing to trailer, roof rack, etc. as is needed. My only requirement is that a WRX can handle the load, which wouldn't be a problem with any jon boat that I've seen.

I stopped by Dicks today and saw some big, squarish platform things. Something like a blend between a jon boat and a kayak, but I think that may be another compromise where nobody wins.


----------



## 85jeepn (Feb 6, 2010)

Check out the new Jackson Coosa kayak, For single person use.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I bought my first watercraft last summer and waited until I found a deal.. I got a 14' semi-v alumacraft with a trolling motor, outboard/tank, 3 deep cycle batteries, fish finder, deck built with storage and completely wired for electric (and all the other good things you need on a boat lifevests, flares, fire extinquisher, lights ect.)..cost me $500 and already had its own trailer. If you look around you might be able to find some sort of deal. I only had to wait about a month or so of checking.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i have a mad river canoe with a motor mount attached. gets me on the electric only lakes pushes the canoe great...but i find a yak that you can sit or stand....like the ones used for marlin fishing indispensable.

if you only fish water with little to no waves then the modified jon boat gets my vote for gear storage and a tag-a-long. 

if i had my way i would have all 4
-lake erie boat
-yak
-canoe
-modified jon boat


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

I live here in Corpus Christi and Kayak fishing is big, Malibul is a popular brand " x-factor" it is super stable I own one I am 6' 3"" about 275 lbs, There are folks here who paddle out to the oil rigs apox4mi. It is a one person boat. But a small jon boat is also a 1 person IMO. 

I know one thing I have canoed for years and a sit on top kayak is more stable than the average canoe.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Check out the Redfish 14 if you lean toward a yak. I thought it was faster/easier to paddle than the Native Ultimate. The Native is more like a canoe than a kayak. Very stable and lots of storage room. Easy to stand up in and paddle/ cast along. Don't like the potential for it to be swamped. Just slightly less stable standing on the Redfish to paddle and cast. The Redfish is a sealed sit-on-top.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

anyone fish from open yaks? that is the only kind I have ever fished from or really extensively used. my uncle has several but he also lives in nc where it is warmer for longer. they're the only kind I would feel comfortable taking on rough water.. no way I'm taking a plunge with one of those things and all my gear lol


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

It all depends on what you want to do. i dont think I can answer that question without knowing the where?, when? how often? what water? etc. They all have benefits.

Canoes, kayaks, and jons have good points


----------

